# 5/13/2010 - Fabian Cancellera and Team Saxo Bank at Mike's Bikes of Los Gatos



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyone going to the Cancellera event at Mike's Bikes on Thursday?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

hey thanks for the head up. Will try to make it out there (pending wife's permission)
time?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I've already got the wife's permission slip in hand! It's 7pm-9pm. The link gives the information about the tickets - pricey but you only get to do these things once.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It's sold out now. Did anybody else sign up?

Andy, Stuart and Jens will also be there! 



> We received word today that the attendee list is now even more impressive with the addition of Team Saxo Bank stars Andy Schleck, Stuart O'Grady and Jens Voigt, as well as Mike Sinyard, founder and chairman of Specialized.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Having your Saxo Bank kit autographed? What would be cooler is to have Spartacus sign your Tarmac.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> Having your Saxo Bank kit autographed? What would be cooler is to have Spartacus sign your Tarmac.


Good ideas - I hadn't even thought about the autograph possibilities.

Perhaps the female attendees will get their autographs first ...


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

My friend Pinky was there and won the signed SaxoBank Jersey...she's a Fabian stalker!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> she's a Fabian stalker!


Yes, there were a lot of Fabian stalkers there! One of them asked to see the calves of all the riders, and I think got a picture of some legs. You could tell that as soon as the Q&A was over that the riders were going to get mobbed for autographs. The team was very amiable and fairly relaxed. They seemed genuinely surprised by the reception they got when they arrived at the event. Andy, in particular, had a lot of time for everyone and seemed to be enjoying the occasion. Fabian was great for the Q&A but I could tell that he had gone into auto-pilot mode after that. They were also pretty jet-lagged, running late from dinner, and were looking forward to some down-time at the hotel.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> Yes, there were a lot of Fabian stalkers there! One of them asked to see the calves of all the riders, and I think got a picture of some legs. You could tell that as soon as the Q&A was over that the riders were going to get mobbed for autographs. The team was very amiable and fairly relaxed. They seemed genuinely surprised by the reception they got when they arrived at the event. Andy, in particular, had a lot of time for everyone and seemed to be enjoying the occasion. Fabian was great for the Q&A but I could tell that he had gone into auto-pilot mode after that. They were also pretty jet-lagged, running late from dinner, and were looking forward to some down-time at the hotel.


That sounds like my friend Pinky, asking to see his legs. They were riding in Morgan towards Los Banos earlier in the day, and heard they had just had massages before attending this event. I'd be wiped out after that. Then I saw photos of the guys having drinks...that would make for a long day.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I put it to them they didn't bring a Grand Tour team to the TOC just to ride themselves into form for the TDF or pick off a single stage. So I asked which of them was here to win it. They mostly laughed it off, and shrugged shoulders, and then Fabian pointed to Jens and said that Jens had previously picked the TOC as a race that he had wanted to win. They also said we'll see how it goes on the road, which is probably true but surely they have a plan and a team leader in place (not that I would expect them to tell me!).

So reading between the lines, Andy is 100% focused on the TDF so I think the plan is to threaten on a number of fronts (including Andy and Fabian, maybe others) but actually for Fuglsang to be their main GC contender. But I'm usually wrong on these things.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd love to see Jens win it...


----------

